# Food Network Star - All Season Thread



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

No thread yet? Well... there is now. 

What do y'all think of the new format for the show? I'm enjoying it so far because I really like the increased interaction between the "mentors" and the contestants. I'm curious what will happen, though, if one of the celebrities loses all their team?

As far as the contestants... I don't have much of a favorite so far. They all seem kind of bland except for the young kid (Alton Brown Jr.). So I guess I'm rooting for him. 

If the fat Asian guy says "Hand Crafted" one more time I'm going to pitch a shoe at the TV. 

Giada's not much of a mentor. And that one woman freaking out because she was staring at her... that was some funny stuff! 

So... am I the only one watching?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm watching. But have not made it through the second episode yet.

I don't have a favorite yet either.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

My wife and I like the new format. Not sure anyone jumps out at me, I like the hand-crafted guy, the kid, and the woman who was freaked out by Giada (Giada kind of freaks me out too) but I'm not sure I'd watch a show focused on any of them.

Nicki has annoyed me since day one, I hope she is next to go.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm watching! 

The new format is about a million times better than the old format. They took some good elements from the formats of Worst Cooks in America and MasterChef and it really improved the interest level for me. It seems like the production has much more quality, too. I'm glad they are finally really putting some effort into this show. 

The Chopped cross-over episode was fun. 

As for the contestants, so far I like Michelle (the one freaked out by Giada, LOL) and Justin (Alton's mini-me, I think that's his name). 

Overall it's amusing how the teams reflect their mentors' personalities.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the new format.

We need some girl on grill action!


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I guess I'm the lone 'I can't STAND the new format' person. It seems to me they are looking for a personality who they can maybe train to cook, more than a cook/chef with the right personality. The challenges are all ridiculous and have nothing to do with their cooking OR presentation skills, for the most part (putting on a presentation on a moving bus?)

It just feels off, to me. And what are they going to do if something happens like the same team losing multiple team challenges so you end up with 5 people left on Bobby's team, 5 people left on Giada's team, and 2 people left on Alton's team? How do you balance out challenges if that happens - or do you 'craft' the show so that DOESN'T happen (which means the producers possibly sending home a better candidate so that the teams stay on level playing fields)?

The Chopped challenge was ok, but the last team got a /markedly/ better balanced basket than the 2nd team did. They should have all gotten the same ingredients to work with.

It doesn't help that there's not a single one of the cooks yet that has a concept I'd be interested in watching.

I'll keep watching, but at this point, I can't see me watching any of their shows.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I was gonna give up 'til I saw the new format. I like it as well. The one thing I do find annoying are the guest judges. As in Top Chef, so many of them are sooo full of themselves.

BTW, Master Chef is return on Fox. Hells Kitchen and Top Chef I'm over. Unless of course they bring something new to the...errr...table.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Never watched it before. What was the old format like?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Another good episode, but I think they let the wrong one go this time. This was the first week (of this season) that I felt that way.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Never watched it before. What was the old format like?


In the old format there were no teams or mentors.... just a collection of would-be food network stars who competed in challenges and were judged on their performance (although sometimes they would be split into teams and compete as such). There were winners and losers. There were guests who would be involved in the challenges (usually Food Network stars like Alton, Giada, etc.) but in the end two people would be up for elimination and the same two network dweebs would pick one to send home.

I agree with JoBeth that the challenges in the previous format did seem to be more suited to the theme of grooming a Food Network host.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Another good episode, but I think they let the wrong one go this time. This was the first week (of this season) that I felt that way.


I have to agree. I think Martie should be gone. As for her the judges always saying she has some innate charisma, I haven't seen any of it. Maybe live and in-person she has some charisma, but not any that came through on the episodes I've seen.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

None of these people are a STAR. 

Of all these shows how many have been truly successful? 1? (Guy)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Flop said:


> I have to agree. I think Martie should be gone. As for her the judges always saying she has some innate charisma, I haven't seen any of it. Maybe live and in-person she has some charisma, but not any that came through on the episodes I've seen.


Yeah, she's a turn off to me, but the guy who got the ax (sorry, still too many cheftestants and I cannot remember names yet) seems to have a better presence and more potential.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> None of these people are a STAR.
> 
> Of all these shows how many have been truly successful? 1? (Guy)


And he's not a star for cooking. He's a star for a show about other people cooking.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> None of these people are a STAR.
> 
> Of all these shows how many have been truly successful? 1? (Guy)


1 mega-star, 1 currently doing very well in the ratings (Sandwich King Jeff), 2 others still in production of their original show (Big Daddy Aaron and Melissa), 1 seemingly on her way out (Aarti) and two that are gone (Hearty Boys and Amy).
Plus one runner-up doing alright on Cooking Channel in Kelsey.

I agree that I don't see anything huge from this year's group.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I still think that Amy should not have been allowed to come back in the final -- but that's another thread (and season)


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

lambertman said:


> Plus one runner-up doing alright on Cooking Channel in Kelsey.


Jeff Saad has a show now too, right? I'm just glad the romulan doesn't have a show.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

SullyND said:


> Jeff Saad has a show now too, right? I'm just glad the romulan doesn't have a show.


Both Saad and Kelsey Nixon have shows. Jeff was one I was rooting for in his season, so I'm glad he's gotten more exposure. Kelsey Nixon - I didn't care one way or the other, but she does a really good job and I continue to watch her show.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> I still think that Amy should not have been allowed to come back in the final -- but that's another thread (and season)


Ugh! Same here. That was a fiasco and a half.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't mind the new format ... it makes it a little more interesting seeing Alton, Bobby, and Giada compete against each other (I loved Alton's "don't touch me!" and gruff demeanor towards Giada in this past episode).

I'm also glad they got rid of the communal house where all the contestants lived (they still might be doing that, I just don't need to see it).

It's weird having Bob and Susie referred to as "the network" but I guess it makes sense in the context of the competition. The pitch room is an odd addition too.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

windracer said:


> The pitch room is an odd addition too.


Yeah, what's with the vagina-shaped table?!?!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Yeah, what's with the vagina-shaped table?!?!


Oh great, now like the arrow in the FedEx logo I won't be able to un-see that.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

lambertman said:


> 1 mega-star, 1 currently doing very well in the ratings (Sandwich King Jeff), 2 others still in production of their original show (Big Daddy Aaron and Melissa), 1 seemingly on her way out (Aarti) and two that are gone (Hearty Boys and Amy).
> Plus one runner-up doing alright on Cooking Channel in Kelsey.
> 
> I agree that I don't see anything huge from this year's group.





SullyND said:


> Jeff Saad has a show now too, right? I'm just glad the romulan doesn't have a show.





sharkster said:


> Both Saad and Kelsey Nixon have shows. Jeff was one I was rooting for in his season, so I'm glad he's gotten more exposure. Kelsey Nixon - I didn't care one way or the other, but she does a really good job and I continue to watch her show.


Adam Gertler also had a couple of shows as well. I'm not sure if he's still on the network or not.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I forgot about Adam Gertler. He was another one I really liked. I haven't seen him in anything lately. I hope he continues to be successful.


----------



## Flitzy (Oct 4, 2010)

I, too, loved Adam and Kelsey from the previous seasons. Kid in a Candy Store was one of my favourite shows! 

As for this season, I think the new format is different - it's weird not seeing reactions from the dismissed or how the rest of the crew says goodbye, but I suppose that fits in more with the competition. 

My two favourites, at this point, are Emily, Nikki, and Justin. I love the style Emily brings and Justin is unique and very Alton-ish. I think Nikki is a female Bobby Flay, but her dishes are fantastic so I can live with that. I think I would watch either of their shows.

I did like Michelle, but she seems to have lost a little bit of her charisma.

I agree that Martie should have been gone well before now. I think she's mostly been saved because of the rest of her team, honestly.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We've been watching and still enjoying the show. 

My wife and I agree that the retro lady is about the only one who seems remotely camera friendly and can see having her own show.

The rest are pretty much duds. Meaning we can't even imagine wanting to watch any of them do a 30 minute show of their own.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I was so hoping to see that Peggy Sue woman gone. ETA - Oops, her name is Martie? I just can't remember hardly any of the names until it gets whittled down a bit. I'm going to be totally confused after Masterchef and Hell's Kitchen get going today! (but YAY anyway!)

Retro lady is ok, but I think she will get better and better. I think it must be so hard to just drop the 'trying too hard' shtick and shine through that. That seems to be what they (Bob & Susie) try to push more than anything.

Of the two up for elimination this week, I'm glad they choose the one they did but I'd have rather seen both of them stay longer.


----------



## Flitzy (Oct 4, 2010)

sharkster said:


> I was so hoping to see that Peggy Sue woman gone. ETA - Oops, her name is Martie? I just can't remember hardly any of the names until it gets whittled down a bit. I'm going to be totally confused after Masterchef and Hell's Kitchen get going today! (but YAY anyway!)
> 
> Retro lady is ok, but I think she will get better and better. I think it must be so hard to just drop the 'trying too hard' shtick and shine through that. That seems to be what they (Bob & Susie) try to push more than anything.
> 
> Of the two up for elimination this week, I'm glad they choose the one they did but I'd have rather seen both of them stay longer.


I think Eric was a strong chef, in the mold of Emeril, but he didn't have the ability to connect to the camera like Emeril and I don't think he could have gained that in the short amount of time the contest runs for.

On the same kick, however, I don't know if Ippy can get a camera presence that would make me want to tune in, either. He's likable, sure, but I don't see him being compelling enough to get me to sit through 22 minutes.

I have no idea why Giada is hung up on him, honestly.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> I'm also glad they got rid of the communal house where all the contestants lived (they still might be doing that, I just don't need to see it).


Heh, so this week they give me a house scene.  At least it was quick.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Watching and enjoying it too - but maybe because I am an Alton Brown fan. And Giada scares me too a bit - just the proportions are all wrong. Nice person though ... guess that's all that counts. 
I am routing for either the Hawaiian guy or mini-Alton. But as others said - none of them have a 'thing' yet worth watching as a show.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Flitzy - IMO, Giada's hang up with Ippy is his smile. I can almost feel her melt, through the tv, every time he smiles.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Heads up - The name of the show is different tonight (My TiVo didn't pick it up, so I grabbed the later show).

Many thanks to bryhamm for the tip.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Seriously, Martie squeaks by again? I'd watch at least an episode every now and again of any of the others, but I'd never watch Martie. She's annoying, has no self edit ability and will never, ever shut the hell up. Stuff a muffin in your mouth woman, I'm exhausted just listening to you.


----------



## Flitzy (Oct 4, 2010)

Flop said:


> Seriously, Martie squeaks by again? I'd watch at least an episode every now and again of any of the others, but I'd never watch Martie. She's annoying, has no self edit ability and will never, ever shut the hell up. Stuff a muffin in your mouth woman, I'm exhausted just listening to you.


Seriously, right? It takes her like eight takes to do the producer challenge, talks way too long and practically ruins it for the rest of her team, and even Susie admitted that she went down while Judsen went up.

Did Susie really ask if Emily was an act? I mean, it's clear that she knows what she is talking about with everything she does yet Susie can't tell?

I'm officially over Justin. I liked him at first but the more I see him, the less I want to. He's turning out to be less Alton-ish and more... annoying.

Also, side note, I'm pretty sure that Giada is 90% made of teeth. Seriously, don't anger her - she might eat you.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Flop said:


> Seriously, Martie squeaks by again? I'd watch at least an episode every now and again of any of the others, but I'd never watch Martie. She's annoying, has no self edit ability and will never, ever shut the hell up. Stuff a muffin in your mouth woman, I'm exhausted just listening to you.


+100


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I haven't seen this ep yet, as it didn't record, so I haven't read the most recent posts.  So I'm waiting until it re-airs Wed to get that airing.

These idiots on the network need to stop changing the name of the show, mid-stream. This last episode, in my line-up anyway, was called 'Food Network Star: Guy Fieri' (or something like that) and my Tivo decided that I had already recorded that ep and ignored it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

sharkster said:


> These idiots on the network need to stop changing the name of the show, mid-stream. This last episode, in my line-up anyway, was called 'Food Network Star: Guy Fieri' (or something like that) and my Tivo decided that I had already recorded that ep and ignored it.


I recommend subscribing to the Season Pass Alerts forum. I was notified by this thead of the name change and was able to record the later showing that same evening.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, Windracer! I always forget about that forum. FN seems notorious for doing this kind of crap, too, but I was just surprised that they would change the name of one episode well into the season. Chuckleheads! Will go ahead and subscribe to the forum..


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like they changed the name again so the SP picked up one of the repeat airings.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

snowjay said:


> Looks like they changed the name again so the SP picked up one of the repeat airings.


That happened to me, too. I had the one I manually set up AND the other airing both scheduled.

Anyway, finally got to watch the ep today. Can't EVEN believe that Martie dodged the bullet again. This is the second time in my recollection that she should have gotten the ax (IMO) and didn't.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Martie should be gone.

She really screwed Emily up in the challenge and was just barely called out on it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well (6/17 ep), she dodged the bullet again. But she was actually much better than the other lady. The other lady is so attractive, and doesn't feel like fingernails on the blackboard to me like Martie does, but she really did a craptacular job in both challenges last night. I just cannot stomach Martie and still want her outta there.

I found it odd, at the beginning of the show, Giada having mentioned congratulations for making it half-way through. What am I missing? There were 15 contestants to start and, at that point, there were 10 left. Is this like really new math?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Well (6/17 ep), she dodged the bullet again. But she was actually much better than the other lady. The other lady is so attractive, and doesn't feel like fingernails on the blackboard to me like Martie does, but she really did a craptacular job in both challenges last night. *I just cannot stomach Martie and still want her outta there*.


This.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I found it odd, at the beginning of the show, Giada having mentioned congratulations for making it half-way through. What am I missing? There were 15 contestants to start and, at that point, there were 10 left. Is this like really new math?


From the previews I've read,



Spoiler



Viewers will pick their winner from the final SIX. The finale is July 22nd.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

lambertman said:


> From the previews I've read,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks! I didn't catch that. Interesting, and kind of odd. Not sure how I feel about that, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't please me.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Well (6/17 ep), she dodged the bullet again. But she was actually much better than the other lady. The other lady is so attractive, and doesn't feel like fingernails on the blackboard to me like Martie does, but she really did a craptacular job in both challenges last night. I just cannot stomach Martie and still want her outta there.


Martie has to go.

FWIW, it's a good thing I'm not a judge on any of these cooking shows. I can't stand fish/seafood and as much as all these contestants cook it, they'd all be long gone 

They always discuss it too: "Oh, we're by the port/beach/river/lake/whatever-body-of-water. I'll make a fresh seafood dish." Meanwhile I'm in the corner gagging. We need one of these shows to take place in Kansas or Nebraska or something as far from any fresh seafood they can get. "Oh, we're in Kansas. I'll make steak!"


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ha! Maybe next season we'll have a 'Top Chef Nebraska'.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I watched "The Next Iron Chef" last season and know that Geoffrey Zakarian is one kick-ass chef. He must have been really straining to sound so complimentary about the [email protected] the cheftestants were serving him.  I wonder if he had a spit-bucket hidden under the table. 

There's no one's show I'd watch at this point. But if "retro" girl says "retro" one more time i'll reach into the TV and slap her.


----------



## Flitzy (Oct 4, 2010)

Emily or Nikki is about the only show I'd watch.

Justin is turning out to be an arse and I can't stomach anyone from Giada's team.

I have the feeling that it's going to be Martine or Ippy, though. For some absurd reason they're always at the top of the weekly voting and it boggles my mind.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

They may go for Justin because after ending Alton's show - this kid is possibly the next closest thing they have to that type of a personality. All the other contestants - with their "POV" - are not all that original and really don't have much to add to the network. Last year, with the sandwiches, it was a niche concept that complimented the lineup - and it made sense. Is there anyone else aside from Justin that can really add anything new (aside from maybe the retro lady)?

For the record of the remaining contestants I like Ippy, Justin, and the retro lady.



Flitzy0 said:


> Emily or Nikki is about the only show I'd watch.
> 
> Justin is turning out to be an arse and I can't stomach anyone from Giada's team.
> 
> I have the feeling that it's going to be Martine or Ippy, though. For some absurd reason they're always at the top of the weekly voting and it boggles my mind.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I just watched tonight. OMG once I noticed Justin's lipstick and make up I can't stand him. He looks like a clown. He is like a ghastly love child of Joan Rivers and Clay Akin. I couldn't look away. I pointed it out to my wife, and now she hates him too.

Ha Ha Ha Justin. We can all see your clown face now.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I was hoping Retro lady would get back on track after her last couple of stumbles, but alas she could not. She was a mess.

Seems she is hiding something that really knocked her off her game.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I went from watching Food Network Star to watching the Mist last night. I realized why the one Grill Girl has been niggling in the back of my head. She looks very much like the actress that played the crazy religious woman in the Mist. Well, at least enough to let me say "okay that's why she looks familiar, even if I know it's not really the same person". 

Interesting comment about Justin getting a show now that Alton has ended his. He is doing some cool strange and yet tasty food and has more personality than many of the Top Chef contestants.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Alfer said:


> I was hoping Retro lady would get back on track after her last couple of stumbles, but alas she could not. She was a mess.
> 
> Seems she is hiding something that really knocked her off her game.


I really wonder what it is that she's holding back. While I'm intrigued by that, I don't think I could watch her anyway.

The Grill Girl - No likey!! I've had enough of her already.

I like Justin and some of the others.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

While I was intrigued by her as well in the beginning ... i began to think that the whole Retro thing is just a put-on - she held back because there was nothing there. I don't think Food Network is interested in actors playing a part - but genuine quirky people (though I know they have a bunch of actor types too). The time in front of camera revealed that aside from her looks there is nothing retro about her. And - as well - i don't see the point of any show she can put up.



sharkster said:


> I really wonder what it is that she's holding back. While I'm intrigued by that, I don't think I could watch her anyway.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

And when the one lady had 30 seconds left and just stood there! I am surprised that didn't get her eliminated.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

betts4 said:


> And when the one lady had 30 seconds left and just stood there! I am surprised that didn't get her eliminated.


Agreed. What a horrible decision.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Agreed that Martita should have been eliminated based on that alone. But Retro girl also felt Disingenuous to me and had no problem with her going home.

This is lipstick boy's to lose!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

betts4 said:


> And when the one lady had 30 seconds left and just stood there! I am surprised that didn't get her eliminated.


Yeah, I was sure she was going to get the ax until Retro girl not only did a craptacular job, but it sounded like her food was horrid too.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm amazed the "I'm the grill next door" girl is still there


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I'm amazed the "I'm the grill next door" girl is still there


Agree.

But I'm glad the Martita (sp) is gone. She was a one trick Pony that seemed to say the same things OVER and OVER again and was just scatter brained.


----------



## Flitzy (Oct 4, 2010)

jradosh said:


> I'm amazed the "I'm the grill next door" girl is still there


Haven't watched since they (wrongly) got rid of Emily. None of them, besides her, interest me in the least but that doesn't surprise me.

I have the feeling that her or Ippy are already pegged by the judges to win -- and how in the world is MARTIE still in this competition? Are you kidding me, Food Network? Ugh.

Just hope to everything that Justin does NOT win. He's such an arse, it's not even funny. There's not even a comparison to him and Alton. Alton was fun and awesome not hipster arrogant like Justin. :\


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Seems like that 'grill next door' chick gets away with a lot. She just creeps me out, and I think she should have been gone a couple of times.

Figured it was Martita's time to go. Martie has been getting by lately by virtue of the fact that there is always somebody worse than her, but I will be glad when she's gone too. Not wanting to buy her shtick.

I think Justin's arrogance is primarily a matter of immaturity and he seems smart enough to grow out of it, but who knows. 

I think Yvan is a sweetie and I rather like Ippy too. I don't know - I feel like this NFNS thing has run the gamet. There is nothing new anymore and they just need to improve on what's already out there, IMO. Anybody I'm seeing who is trying to bring something new just seems to be trying too hard.


----------



## Flitzy (Oct 4, 2010)

sharkster said:


> There is nothing new anymore and they just need to improve on what's already out there, IMO. Anybody I'm seeing who is trying to bring something new just seems to be trying too hard.


I think going back to the OLD Food Network, and what made them great, is a plus.

None of this E! Entertainment/Spike TV type sensationalism. Why not just put chefs on television <gasp> COOKING?

No more Guy Fieri's. No more silly "reality shows". :\

Until they do that, it'll just be nowhere but down.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Justin, at least, seems different than the standard FN star. All the other contestants are not very unique (Ippy maybe).


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

jradosh said:


> Justin, at least, seems different than the standard FN star. All the other contestants are not very unique (Ippy maybe).


If by different you mean creepy, sure.

I liked Martita, I however didn't like hearing Giada over pronounce her name. lol


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

Martitia gone...
I think justin is the one who stands out the most. 
Others are eh....


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Not sure if it was just editing or not, but I didn't like the way Giada was gesturing to her folks to keep going. Didn't see that from Bobby or Alton.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am glad Martita is gone, hoping that Ippy and Grill girl are next to go. 

I hope it is Justin with the new show. I like Yvan, but don't see anything jumping out at me for a show. For the most growth this season, I see it being Martie, she has changed and she handled the challenges this week better than she could have a few weeks ago.


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

well 3 are getting axed next week and 3 go to pilot.
Perhaps one of giada's one of bobby's and one of alton's go to pilot. I would be shocked if they do it any other way. And apparently the 3 pilots will be aired.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Has anybody watched tonight's episode yet? Both of my Tivos are smoking tonight, and my HD version of FD is East Coast feed, so I watched it an hour after it recorded. 

They all did a good job, but I do have my favs.

PS: WTF? I went to the FN website to vote and it looks like you have to go through Facebook unless you want to vote by phone. That bites. I don't use Facebook anymore and it seems silly to re-activate my account just to do this. Bad form, FN!


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

wow, you're right 

oh god, I'm not allowed to post a link 
http: // star.foodnetwork.com/

"A Facebook account is required to vote online."

super lame 

I was going to vote, but now I refuse to, even though I do have a facebook account 

I may be wrong, but I think the people that are most likely to vote for Martie are the least likely to have a facebook account

I like Michele, she's my #1 choice 
Justin has an interesting concept, he's probably my number 2 choice 
I would like to have seen Ippy make the final cut, he definitely would have gotten my vote


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Being a New England boy I'd like to watch Michele's show to get my back home fix. Justin just doesn't do it for me, his food is a little too weird for me. I'm not sure what unique things Martie or Yvan would bring to the table, their shows, while executed well, seemed a little typical to me.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the idea of Justin but I think I'd get more use out of Martie's show.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Of the four, Justin seems to be the type of guy FN needs. They have too many boring, average everyday "cooks" with shows these days.

I think they need someone quirky like Justin to mix things up a bit.

Martie is just too awkward and unappealing IMO. I have no desire to see what kind of silly "party" ideas she has. I thought her pilot was horribly awkward and lame.

Michele IMO is also awkward and unappealing to watch, part of it is her personality, but a lot for me is her look.

The other guy seems nice enough, but seems too cookie cutter and a seems like a repeat of all the other vanilla hosts they have on the channel now.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The only one I'm certain I would NOT watch is Martie. I agree about awkward. I do also find Michelle a little bit awkward. 

I don't know. I probably won't even vote since I don't feel like getting back on Facebook and I hate making phone calls. So I guess I have no right to kvetch if I'm not going to exercise my right to vote.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Justin could help fill the gap left by Alton moving from cooking show host to reality show host.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Justin's show is probably the only one I'd watch, but I'm not sure how much of his food I'd try to replicate. Martie and Yvan bring nothing new. I might give Michelle a chance - I've only been to New England once, twenty years ago, so she might have ideas new to me. The format of her pilot was similar of that to Sandwich King.

[edit] My 10 votes went to Justin.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Que evil laughter here.

I've got an active Facebook account so it was no biggie for me to register my 10 votes per day 


Of the final four - Michelle is too much of a one trick pony for me. New England flavors. Aka New England seafood. Sorry but there is only so much of that stuff I'd ever be interested as I'm not that big into seafood to begin with and I really don't know that there's that many different ways to cook the foods she'd be cooking. I just get the feeling it would be like Bubba talkin' to Forrest Gump about Shrimp 

Yvan is ok, but his family cooking seems like it would just be a male version of Melissa D.'s show, or one of the other "family dinners" type shows that has already found a home on Food Network.

Martie can take her partie and her ability to talk, and talk, and talk, and talk ad finitum and be done as far as I'm concerned. She's pleasant enough to listen to until you realize she's talked non-stop and hasn't really informed you all that much. I'm sure that could be fixed by a good producer, but I don't see myself watching her show enough to let it get fixed.

That leaves Justin. The much younger version of Alton Brown. My votes went to him. Yes he's a smart @ss, but he can cook and he does make what he is doing interesting and I think I'd enjoy watching him.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

justen_m said:


> Justin's show is probably the only one I'd watch, but I'm not sure how much of his food I'd try to replicate...


that is a very good point 
I know the winner is supposed to be determined by votes, but I wonder if the execs will take "fun to watch, but not to replicate" into account and make the winner someone they feel "fits" into the network



ebockelman said:


> Justin could help fill the gap left by Alton moving from cooking show host to reality show host.


that is a good point too 
but Alton was so much more than a cook 
he brought the science, the history, the funky camera shots, food anthropologists (who even knew there was such a thing until they saw it on Good Eats?) 
I wonder if the winning producer is going to continue on and produce (direct, write, coach) the "star's" show



terpfan1980 said:


> Of the final four - Michelle is too much of a one trick pony for me. New England flavors. Aka New England seafood. Sorry but there is only so much of that stuff I'd ever be interested as I'm not that big into seafood to begin with and I really don't know that there's that many different ways to cook the foods she'd be cooking.


while all that is true, I felt the same way about Flay's show "Grill It !"
foodnetwork.com/grill-it-with-bobby-flay/index.html

or "Boy Meets Grill" 
foodnetwork.com/boy-meets-grill/index.html

and both of those did ok



Alfer said:


> Of the four, Justin seems to be the type of guy FN needs. They have too many boring, average everyday "cooks" with shows these days.
> 
> I think they need someone quirky like Justin to mix things up a bit.


definitely agree with the "too many boring...", but I'd like to see Michele as the one to mix things up



Alfer said:


> Michele IMO is also awkward and unappealing to watch, part of it is her personality, but a lot for me is her look.


I see her as the "anti-Giada"; spiky "blonde" hair, tattoos, not so precise and perfect in here presentaion
I wouldn't date her, but I like her look


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Its Justin for me ... his pilot feels very much like Alton's! I miss Good Eats, since I learned to cook from that show. I wonder if GE's production staff will pick up Justin's show if he wins - it would make sense. And there is no way FN will let this opportunity pass by - to get Alton 2.0.

Something that has bothered me about this season though - what is the likelihood that each mentor ended up with two contestants - its too unlikely to have happened by chance, and feels more like they steered the show to such a conclusion. And, it makes no sense why they would select one contestant from each team to shoot the pilot (with the obvious exception, of course). Aren't they supposed to get three best, not best of each team? I know they would appear to be 'favoring' one of the mentors by doing this, and they'd want to avoid it, but that's the road they set on by this new format.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

secondclaw said:


> Something that has bothered me about this season though - what is the likelihood that each mentor ended up with two contestants - its too unlikely to have happened by chance, and feels more like they steered the show to such a conclusion. And, it makes no sense why they would select one contestant from each team to shoot the pilot (with the obvious exception, of course). Aren't they supposed to get three best, not best of each team? I know they would appear to be 'favoring' one of the mentors by doing this, and they'd want to avoid it, but that's the road they set on by this new format.


Duh! Of course. Is there anybody here who watches shows on this channel who DIDN'T predict this outcome? You are a bit... slow... ;-) It is as bad as Hell's Kitchen on Fox. There is no chance that this was a level competition, likewise, there is no chance that viewer voting has any applicable affect on the final outcome. The producers will choose who they want. Viewer votes will be ignored, as necessary.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

You could see the steam coming out of "Grill Next Door" girl's ears! She was P.O.'d!!! 

Good thing she wasn't around when they added the extra slot and gave it to Martie (with a Party). I think her head would have exploded. 

That was the best moment of the season IMO.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Justin's was the best pilot by far, IMO. He gets my votes.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ITA w/Justen. It was not the least bit surprising that they ended up with 2 cheftestants from each team and then that they basically pitted them against each other, choosing one finalist from each team. That kind of stuff just reminds you, in case you'd forgotten, how scripted this stuff is.

Yeah, Nikki getting the ax was a fun moment. I'm sure her head exploded later when she realized that Marti got that 'exception' to stay. (blech on both of them)

After a 'winner' is chosen, I wonder who ELSE will also end up with a show. Seems like the last 2-3 seasons there have been at least a couple others from the season who stayed on the scene in some way or got a show of their own.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I think even if Justin doesn't win, he will get a show. The network needs a variety of types on the show and need some more quirky.

And honestly, how much of what's on the cooking shows do people REALLY do after watching?


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

A little ticked that we've missed the whole season. We had a season pass for "Next Food Network Star" and evidently TiVo/Tribune now simply lists as "Food Network Star," so nothing was getting picked up until we stumbled across it watching a live Triple D episode this weekend. I thought Season Passes were supposed to move with the program, even if the title changed?


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

dslunceford said:


> A little ticked that we've missed the whole season. We had a season pass for "Next Food Network Star" and evidently TiVo/Tribune now simply lists as "Food Network Star," so nothing was getting picked up until we stumbled across it watching a live Triple D episode this weekend. I thought Season Passes were supposed to move with the program, even if the title changed?


Do you have a TiVo or a different brand of DVR? For whatever reason, my U-Verse DVR does a great job of making these changes. There have been several times where I see a post on this site saying "Check your season pass because of a change", etc., but when I check it on my DVR it is fine.

Also, did you miss last season, too? It was season 7 with "The Sandwich King" as the winner. The show was renamed for season 7 to "Food Network Star", so this is the second season with the new name.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

GoHalos said:


> Do you have a TiVo or a different brand of DVR? For whatever reason, my U-Verse DVR does a great job of making these changes. There have been several times where I see a post on this site saying "Check your season pass because of a change", etc., but when I check it on my DVR it is fine.
> 
> Also, did you miss last season, too? It was season 7 with "The Sandwich King" as the winner. The show was renamed for season 7 to "Food Network Star", so this is the second season with the new name.


TiVo HD. My wife just told me she grabbed last season as individual recordings (I hadn't realized that, or would have made the SP change).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, FN notoriously changes the name of some of their competition shows, sometimes only temporarily (weird) for about one episode, and sometimes for an entire season. It is irksome at best. 

I finally subscribed to the Season Passes forum here. Usually whoever sees a show name change first will post a thread there for the benefit of everybody. Fortunately, I have a lot of time on my hands these days so I try to keep a watch with the shows that I watch regularly.

I can understand how Tivo doesn't recognize that. There is no reason they should, so I blame FN for changing the names of shows when there is just no reason to do so.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

GoHalos said:


> Do you have a TiVo or a different brand of DVR? For whatever reason, my U-Verse DVR does a great job of making these changes. There have been several times where I see a post on this site saying "Check your season pass because of a change", etc., but when I check it on my DVR it is fine.
> 
> Also, did you miss last season, too? It was season 7 with "The Sandwich King" as the winner. The show was renamed for season 7 to "Food Network Star", so this is the second season with the new name.


I think I'm going to move to create a title wishlist set to autorecord and hope that they keep "food network star" as part of the name


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Now that I actually watched the mini pilots, I'd have to go with Justin.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ivan had the best and most natural and inviting pilot.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Ivan had the most boring cookie cutter pilot.


FYP.



He seems like a nice guy, but his POV has been done too much and is just too played out IMO. They need to ,mix things up to get some new/younger viewers.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I finally subscribed to the Season Passes forum here. Usually whoever sees a show name change first will post a thread there for the benefit of everybody.


I subscribed to that forum as well. Definitely worth it -- it has saved me numerous times for different shows.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Ivan seemed very fake to me... much more than any of the others including "Grill Next Door".


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess I didn't miss out on voting since I don't use Facebook either. I saw the "vote by Tuesday" notice when we watched the episode last night and was like "Doh!" but it doesn't matter anyway.

I like Justin, and think he'd be fun to watch (AB Jr.) but like others have mentioned I'm not sure I would make his food (I make AB recipes all the time).

As for Marti ... Food Network already tried the "party" type show when Dan and Steve won in the first season of Star. Anyone remember the Hearty Boys? And "Marti with the Party" sounds too much like "Aarti Party."

I thought Michelle's pilot was the best. She had an on-site visit to set up the episode, then cooked a related dish and actually explained all the ingredients (I had no idea what Marti was putting in her brine for the shrimp).

Yvan has an interesting twist if he keeps bringing in family members to help in the kitchen and can be so natural like that. His mac and cheese dish is something I might try.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Marty to me is less about the party, and more likely to be a Paula Dean replacement. A new version of Paula is what I see them going with there.

Then again, Justin is a new version of AB. "Grill Next Door" was too much like Bobby, and they don't need a new Bobby, so she had to go.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Justin is by far the best choice IMO. He's the most polished with a clear idea of what he wants to be. Ivan's a distant second, mainly because he's not very focused. Grill next door should have been gone long ago, I find her uncomfortable to watch. Marty is as phony and saccharine as her Idol Paula Dean. One of those is way more than enough. Though if I had to choose between those 2? Marti by a mile! I don't dislike Michelle at all, but nothing screams new England more than a butch blond with a frat boy d'bag haircut??????


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Re: 7/22 Finale episode

Well, no great surprises. I thought it was a very entertaining finale show.


----------



## Flitzy (Oct 4, 2010)

This was the first season I stopped watching in the middle of it but I can honestly say it was the worst incarnation ever. Aside from Emily, I have no desire to see any of the other shows.

Looks like another failure again, this year. They need to just let this show die already, considering how badly they butchered it from season one (not to mention that it will be forever known as "the series that inflicted Guy Feiri on us" which is a fate worse than anything).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad Justin won but am hoping he isn't just an AB Jr. I think he can take that up a couple notches and show how to do the odd and bizarre right here in our home.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Re: 7/22 Finale episode
> 
> Well, no great surprises. I thought it was a very entertaining finale show.


I was disappointed that they didn't show how the votes went for the two runner's up.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, I would have liked to have known the vote numbers (or even just the order), also. I didn't expect to see that, though. I wonder if they have a disclaimer that the judges (well, ok, the 'network') reserved the right to weigh in on the final decision.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I would have liked to have known the vote numbers (or even just the order), also. I didn't expect to see that, though. I wonder if they have a disclaimer that the judges (well, ok, the 'network') reserved the right to weigh in on the final decision.


I'm not sure on that, but it wouldn't have surprised me if they somehow had engineered a result that they were hoping for. Not announcing the numbers sure makes that easier and feeds conspiracy theorists :/

I have to say I wasn't at all surprised that Martie was bounced first. She had been lucky to get the extra spot and so many extra chances. Personally, I think she should have been gone for failing to stay within the alloted times at so many points along the way. She. just. wouldn't. shut.-up.

I'm curious if Michelle beat out Yvan, but I admit it really doesn't matter since I don't think Food Network is likely to give either of them a show. I suppose I could be wrong and they might get some consolation prize type show over on Food Network's sister channel, but if they do, I'm not sure they'd become any sort of real "star".


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

When does his show air? I didn't see (or don't recall) any announcement.

I'm curious if they'll give any of the others a show after all is said and done.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I thought they said this fall.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

That's a pretty new thing. Usually, the winner's show premieres the very next week, after the competition ends. Maybe his show needs more time because it might be more complex than others (?).


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

That's because for the last few years, the winner was chosen solely by the FN, so they taped the whole thing way in advance.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Usuaully the first shows were also pretty bad. Hopefully having some time to prepare will mean they launch a successful show.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Saw the first one of the latest season. Even though the hashtag guy was pretty obnoxious the Network seemed to be a little ill informed about social media. Their age was showing. Instead of asking him what a Hashtag tasted like they should have asked him how he was going to leverage social media on his show, which frankly he wants to be a cooking news show and not a cooking show. His entire idea might be off from what they are looking for. 

Did I mention the guy is nuts?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> Did I mention the guy is nuts?


Major delusions of grandeur sprang to mind. Mathew Grunwald's rant at the end of the episode about only learning from the mentors, and his peers not having anything of value etc, made me wish the ex-NFL dude, Eddie Jackson, would have just taken his head clean off. I'm pretty certain they could teach you one thing that would help you in the contest. -- humility.

The guy from Louisiana, Jay Ducote, seems like a complete natural in front of the camera. I liked his quip about his cousin putting him in charge of the grill at an LSU tailgate party because he was a freshman. I also really enjoy that style of cooking myself. I love me some jambalaya. He's my early season favorite.

Food-wise, I am most interested in Rue Rusikie's Southern African cuisine. Her Zimabababwean (?) food sounded and looked great. I wonder if she will stray far from there? I have zero experience with sub-Saharan cuisine, but she could cover food from the jungles near the Congo to the deserts of Namibia to the shores of Mozambique and Madagascar. Her camera presence is horrible, but maybe it will improve.

I disagreed with their choice of contestants to eliminate.


Spoiler



I thought Dominick should have gone. His camera presence was horrible. I suspect the only reason he didn't get chopped was Giada thought his Italian food was very good.


Arnold, the drag queen guy, is probably my number two pick. He is a laugh riot and natural in front of the camera. His food is gorgeous. Based on this episode, he makes great tasting food, too. Makes sense, seeing as he owns and is exec chef at... 2 or 3 restaurants?
My third pick would be Eddie. His whole cheat-day presentation wildly differed from what he actually made, which according to the judges was elegant and tasty. It certainly looked great. Maybe his CPoV will be a show with a couple healthy low-cal dishes, some training tips, and one splurge cheat-day recipe at the end? <shrug>


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah we knew he was not going anywhere. He's too much of a drama queen. Emphasis on queen. 

I can never put my finger on it but Giada just annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Yeah we knew he was not going anywhere. He's too much of a drama queen. Emphasis on queen.
> 
> I can never put my finger on it but Giada just annoys the heck out of me.


It's her large head, small body, and insistence on over pronouncing italian words just to show she has an italian background. The first makes it hard to look at her and the second makes it hard to listen to her. I don't know why but I also get the impression she's a narcissist.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Stormspace said:


> ...hard to look at her


I've got nothing against her and I'm sure she's a nice looking lady, but that's what I tell my wife. Giarda is hard to look at. Maybe it's her head/bod like you say. Or maybe her teeth.. I look at her and I can't really see her, lol.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

justen_m said:


> Major delusions of grandeur sprang to mind. Mathew Grunwald's rant at the end of the episode about only learning from the mentors, and his peers not having anything of value etc, *made me wish the ex-NFL dude, Eddie Jackson, would have just taken his head clean off. *I'm pretty certain they could teach you one thing that would help you in the contest. -- humility.


(bolded by me) Oh, I'd pay to see that!

Some moderately interesting characters in this one, once the ****** is gone, and I will continue to watch.



Spoiler



As for who was eliminated, and as much as I wanted it to be Matthew, I felt they chose the right one. They liked Matthew's food, but neither her food OR her video were any good. I can't help but wonder if Matthew will be taken down a peg from ending up in the bottom three. Ok, that's probably a ridiculous notion.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> It's her large head, small body, and insistence on over pronouncing italian words just to show she has an italian background. The first makes it hard to look at her and the second makes it hard to listen to her. I don't know why but I also get the impression she's a narcissist.


How does a small body make her hard to listen to?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> How does a small body make her hard to listen to?


Because she has pointy knees.

(It's her T-Rex arms that bother me)


----------

